# Knife #2



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2013)

OK - shop time has been at a premium so my knife building learning curve is slow at best, but here is #2. To be clear, this is #2 that went to completion. There was about 4 that went in the trash between #1 and #2.

The steel is CPM154
The handle is 4" and the blade 3" 
The wood is Afzaleia X-lay.
The finish is Tru-oil.
Black liners of vulcanized paper under the scales.

Plenty of mistakes that I have have identified myself but I'm not embarrassed by it. Comments and critiques always welcome.

[attachment=30130]

[attachment=30131]

[attachment=30132]


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 31, 2013)

Just curious....

What would something like this sell for? You have a sheath for it yet?




Not knowing enough to be dangerous, would this steel hold an edge for everyday carry? How well does the Tru-Oil hold up?





Scott (dang fine piece of timber) B


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Just curious....
> 
> What would something like this sell for? You have a sheath for it yet?
> 
> ...




No idea what it would sell for. The steel would hold up fine for an every day carry. The Tru-oil is what a lot of gun stocks are finished in but to be honest I have no idea how durable it is. I don't know how well it holds up to abrasion, chemicals, water etc... Just makes a damn nice looking finish. I have not ventured into the sheath making realm yet but it will be coming soon.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 31, 2013)

Scott that not bad for your second knife. When I started out I would grind 10 or 15 blades in a row. The more you grind the easier it gets, it just takes practice. I believe there is a knifemaker in a town to the west of you by the name of Richard Smith I think. If you could spend some time looking over another knifemakers sholder then let him watch you grind it would shorten the learning curve.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Scott that not bad for your second knife. When I started out I would grind 10 or 15 blades in a row. The more you grind the easier it gets, it just takes practice. I believe there is a knifemaker in a town to the west of you by the name of Richard Smith I think. If you could spend some time looking over another knifemakers sholder then let him watch you grind it would shorten the learning curve.



Any idea what town he is in? I would love to do that if he is open to it. There is only 13 miles west of me in New York, so I'm guessing he is in PA?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice knife...........


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 31, 2013)

Great knife for your second knife. I really like the burl you put on the handle. Did you make the mosaic pins? The star pattern is pretty cool.

Foot


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice work Scott, it's a keeper, looks better when I blow up the thumbnails and can see the details.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2013)

Foot Patrol said:


> Great knife for your second knife. I really like the burl you put on the handle. Did you make the mosaic pins? The star pattern is pretty cool.
> 
> Foot



No - I'm still trying to get my head around making the knife. I'm no where near ready to take on making Mosaics  I bought them from Jantz Supply


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't know nothin' about making knives, but I loves me some afzelia! Keep it up!


----------



## SENC (Sep 1, 2013)

Scott, man, I'm impressed.:welldone: #2 of anything I do NEVER looks that good!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2013)

outstanding knife scott beutifull  --- just needs some blood hair and feathers on it  duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice work, Scott! The afzelia is sweet! I like the vulcanized paper in there too.


----------



## Molokai (Sep 1, 2013)

That a great progress for second knife. 
Cant wait to see your next one. 

... i think you put too many coats of tru-oil - but i have been there...


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > Scott that not bad for your second knife. When I started out I would grind 10 or 15 blades in a row. The more you grind the easier it gets, it just takes practice. I believe there is a knifemaker in a town to the west of you by the name of Richard Smith I think. If you could spend some time looking over another knifemakers sholder then let him watch you grind it would shorten the learning curve.
> ...


He lives in Milford, PA. PO BOX 116 zip 18337 phone 908-627-5934 [email protected],com web www.smithknives.com. Hope this helpful, I don't know him or how receptive he is but it's worth a try.
Robert


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > robert flynt said:
> ...



Thanks Robert Milford is just across the river - on the 13 mile side


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...


Let me know if it works out. I have a book with a listing for most of the knifemakers in U.S. and he is the closest one I could find to you.


----------



## pitonboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Who did the heat treatment?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2013)

pitonboy said:


> Who did the heat treatment?



I do my own heat treating.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 4, 2013)

So do you like cutting your own blanks out or do you like ordering them precut and already heat treated or do you enjoy heat treating them?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> So do you like cutting your own blanks out or do you like ordering them precut and already heat treated or do you enjoy heat treating them?



Heat treating is about as much fun and rewarding brushing your teeth. Its just something you do as part of the process. It's not hard. I don't have my own "Recipes" or magical methods that make the steel any harder or more durable than any other - I will NEVER be that smart.  I just follow the guidelines written by the steel manufacturer or thoushands of knife makes that have come before me.

I do however like designing my own blanks and having complete control over the process from start to finish. It's a double edge sword (no pun intended) that kind of parallels life. I am completely accountable for all mistakes made, but when I do well I can enjoy the feeling that comes with knowing I owned it completely.

So far its been a lesson is self accountability :rotflmao3:


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ever think about using damascus steel?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Ever think about using damascus steel?



Yes - When I get a WHOLE bunch better. That stuff is expensive. I would hate to ruin what someone has put so much work into.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool! Id love to make knives someday but right now I dont have the time or the money for the tools to do so. But its always been something ive had an interest in.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 4, 2013)

how wide is the blade on that knife?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> how wide is the blade on that knife?



It was cut out of 1.5" stock. So to bottom of ricasso 1.5. Bottom of cutting edge about 1.25.


----------

